

View hidden photos of anyone on Facebook - peeyushagarwal
http://getpicturebook.com/

======
nubela
I'm the author of this, and also the founder of Gom VPN (getgom.com) and
Javelin Browser (javelinbrowser.com). This was a 1 day project over the
weekend, and really, it isn't anything magical. I admit the wordings while
technically true, are a little misleading.

How does it work?

1) Get profile id of user 2) Use Facebook Graph Search to find publicly tagged
photos of anyone.

That's it.

~~~
atoponce
Is the extension Free Software? Can I get a copy of the source code?

------
ryusage
I'm more interested in how it works than to actually use it. I'm assuming it
wouldn't be submitted here if it didn't work. Any details?

~~~
IGN
From the reviews:

It also simply duplicates the work of Facebook's Graph Search.

There, so far, is nothing original or creative here, and considering their
intrusive, complicated "YOU MUST MAKE YOUR FRIEND JOIN" policy, I cannot
endorse this extension.

Steer clear.

